# Hurricane Harvey -- What's going on with sheltering?



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Is anyone in the affected areas able to report on what's going on in YOUR city with animal rescue? Is there a central holding area set up? Are they keeping dogs safe and well cared for? Do they have fans and shade? Vet care?

Please share your stories!

What I'm reading about Beaumont and Houston SPCA is pretty disturbing, but it's all just rumor at this point. I'd really like to hear from rescue volunteers what they're seeing.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I can say in our area the shelter asked for volunteers to help if there were more dogs than the shelter could handle. Before the storm hit it was asked if anyone was looking for a new pet or could foster through the storm to come in. All the dogs were fostered or adopted, even the pet store in town took in two dogs to care for during the storm. We have dogs coming out of the river with no way of knowing if they are from the flooding in Texas or here in Louisiana. The sheriff who runs the shelter is sending out pictures of every dog that comes in and it's being shared by everyone through social media. People who have lost dogs in evacuation have posted to this area pictures of their dogs and we're sharing them as well as watching for them. One group of dogs we were able to find the owners. Social media - face book - has been the means for keeping everyone updated. People are volunteering to take in dogs, saying what breeds or ages they can do with what they already have at home. Yesterday several went in and cleaned out the shelter after the storm, literally cleaning it, not getting dogs. It needed to be cleaned before dogs could be put in. There is a good network here of people who work with rescue and they are working hard.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I just saw that Best Friends is circulating a petition to get Houston SPCA to guarantee a 30-day hold. It's astonishing to me that they have to push them on that. They have at least come back and guaranteed that they're not euthanizing animals (which was one of the worst rumors).


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

They shouldn't have to. Here when we're volunteering to foster a dog(s), its for several months most likely, we're fostering displaced dogs in hopes of finding their owners. A time limit hasn't been set yet.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The Beaumont dogs are all going to Houston -- per this video interview:
https://www.facebook.com/jeremy.boss.12/videos/vb.100000241470486/1907600489257982/?type=2&theater


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Hard to listen to. Not sure I understand why they are moving them to Houston though, Beaumont is a pretty good size city and should be able to keep the dogs where people can find their pets.


----------

